# Need video production work?



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I've branched out from just writing and fishing and have entered the world of video production.

If you are in need of any kind of video work, from shooting hte video, post production, voiceovers, script writing you name it. 

The camera is great, a Canon GL2. We've got all the microphones you could imagine and the video editing software to boot.

If your business needs a commercial, we can do it. If you've already got a commercial that you want changed, we can do it. 

It's cost effective too. We're almost half the price of all the other services in the area.

Just call the RFRA.

455-6465


----------

